# DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray



## xhitcher1 (10. September 2014)

*DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray*

Hallo ich habe den Externen Samsung BD 506BB 3D Brenner. Angeschlossen über mein USB 2.0 Port hinten am PC vom AS ROCK 960 GM GS3FX Board.

Ganz am Anfang bevor jetzt hier kommt *du darfst keine Blurays von Fremden Kopieren* hier ein Bild das ich im Besitz der Bluray bin, sowie ein Bild der OVP Verpackung vor 2 Wochen ca neu gekauft bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, ich möchte lediglich eine Sicherheits Kopie des Films anlegen. Bilder im Anhang. 

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2014091002nlw73ckdbj.jpg

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img2014091003fyc23d9kv1.jpg

Nunja vorher habe ich mit der älteren DVD Fab Version eine Bluray Kopiert und das ging ratz Fatz sagen wir 40 Minuten höchstens und es kam ich solle eine Beschreibbare Bluray einlegen, dann ging Sie aber nicht auf meinen Wiederbespielbaren Rohling da dieser noch voll war, da der Externe Brenner mein einziges BD Laufwerk ist musste ich nun DVD Fab beenden.

Als ich dann sah das es ein Update gab und die Neueste Version herunterlud, dauerte das Kopieren der selben Bluray danach eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.

Seltsam auch bei der Älteren Version war meine CPU Auslastung durchgehend bei 67-99% Schwankend und bei der Neuen ist meine Auslastung nun bei 29-36 % 

Ich hab die Selbe Methode wie zuvor ausgewählt, langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln mit diesem Tool es Encodet nun schon seit knapp 2 Std und ist nun erst bei 56% (Nur der Hauptfilm).

Hier mein Restsystem.

AMD FX 6300 Vishera Black Edition. HD 7870 Shappire Radeon 2 GB DDR 5 2 Monitor Betrieb 1 x AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 2ms, (über DVI-D angeschlossen Hauptmonitor) einmal Nebenmonitor AOC 27 Zoll Full HD 3D 5ms Monitor über HDMI 1.4 Angeschlossen.

Windows 7 , 64 BIT Professional.

2 x 8 GB Kingston Value Ram DDR 3 CL9 500 GB Seagate HDD Platte. 1 x Externe Toshiba USB 3.0 Platte 500 GB. Super Flower Blau LED Netzteil 80 Bronze Plus.

Alle Bauteile 1,5 Jahre Alt ca.

An was liegt das ? an der neuen FAB Version? oder woran. Vor der neuen Version.

Frozen Ground Bluray, ca 50 min Fertig encodet, dafür mit 70-99 % Cpu auslastung.

Neue Version 30-40 % CPU dafür aber schon seit 2 Stunden am Encoden (selber Film)


----------



## pedi (10. September 2014)

*AW: DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray*

sowohl das programm als auch das umgehen eines "wirksamen" kopierschutzes ist in diesem ach so freien land verboten, egal ob du das original gekauft oder geliehen hast.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. September 2014)

*AW: DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray*

Du musst dich hier vor niemandem rechtfertigen, was du mit deiner Software machst. Deshalb hätte ich auch nie irgendwelche Bilder gepostet, sondern nur die Frage gestellt...

Bist du sicher, dass du eine 1:1-Kopie eingestellt hast?
Wenn du an der Auflösung oder am Ton etwas änderst, müssen die Daten umgewandelt und evtl. remuxed werden. Das dauert wesentlich länger als nur die Daten zu lesen (die besagte 3/4-Stunde für eine Disc).

Bei mir erkennt DVD-Fab die Grafikkarte nicht mehr und sagt sie wäre nicht geeignet, um mit CUDA umzuwandeln, wenn ich den Haken setze. (vermutlich seit dem Treiber-Update im Mai / Juni)
Früher konnte ich nebenher spielen, jetzt geht die CPU-Auslastung bis 100% und ich komme auf kaum mehr als 40FPS Kodiergeschwindigkeit.

Dass die CPU-Auslastung so gering ist, sieht für mich danach aus, dass sie entweder überhitzt und drosselt oder die Daten nicht schnell genug irgendwohin geschrieben werden können.


----------



## Decrypter (10. September 2014)

*AW: DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray*



> Ganz am Anfang bevor jetzt hier kommt *du darfst keine Blurays von  Fremden Kopieren* hier ein Bild das ich im Besitz der Bluray bin, sowie  ein Bild der OVP Verpackung vor 2 Wochen ca neu gekauft bei  Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, ich möchte lediglich eine Sicherheits Kopie des  Films anlegen. Bilder im Anhang.


Spielt keine Rolle. Auch wenn du im Besitz der Original BluRays bist, darfst du dir keine Sicherheitskopien davon anlegen, wenn dadurch ein Kopierschutz umgangen wird. Was du dann letztendlich machst, ist dann deine Sache. Dein handeln ist aber trotzden illegal, genauso wie die angesprochene Software hier in DE illegal ist.



> An was liegt das ? an der neuen FAB Version? oder woran. Vor der neuen Version.
> 
> Frozen Ground Bluray, ca 50 min Fertig encodet, dafür mit 70-99 % Cpu auslastung.
> 
> Neue Version 30-40 % CPU dafür aber schon seit 2 Stunden am Encoden (selber Film)


Damit hast du dir doch eigentlich schon die Antwort gegeben. Wenn die alte Version die CPU höher auslastet, dann ist das Reencode logischerweise schneller fertig, als wenn die neue Version die CPU nur noch zu 1/3 auslastet.
Reencode heißt ja auch, das du die vorher BD50 große Bluray dann z.B. auf das BD25 Format einstampfst. Bei einer reinen Kopie rippst du ja nur den Inhalt der BluRay auf die Festplatte und brennst dir dann davon eine exakte 1:1 Kopie. Und da dauert das komplette Auslesen einer BD50 wie du schon gesagt hast ca 40 Minuten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2014)

*AW: DVD Fab 9 braucht extrem Lange für das Kopieren einer Bluray*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Auch wenn du im Besitz der Original BluRays bist, darfst du dir keine Sicherheitskopien davon anlegen, wenn dadurch ein Kopierschutz umgangen wird. Was du dann letztendlich machst, ist dann deine Sache. Dein handeln ist aber trotzden illegal, genauso wie die angesprochene Software hier in DE illegal ist.


 
So ist es - und deswegen darf dir hier auch keine Hilfestellung gegeben werden.

--> closed


----------

